# Touche'.........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Post elsewhere on this forum concerning a girlfriends' comments about the possibility of her boyfriends' mind snapping and the possibility of his killing her, (whew!) reminded me of a story from long back.

My wife commented to me once as I was cleaning some sixguns "If you lost your mind, I'd be in trouble."

I relayed this story to the range officer at the local range.

His response? "Bob, what makes her think you're in your right mind, now?"

Bob Wright


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Bob Wright said:


> Post elsewhere on this forum concerning a girlfriends' comments about the possibility of her boyfriends' mind snapping and the possibility of his killing her, (whew!) reminded me of a story from long back.
> 
> My wife commented to me once as I was cleaning some sixguns "If you lost your mind, I'd be in trouble."
> 
> ...


+1 :smt023


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Lol


----------

